# Can we please have permanent editing of first posts like other forums?



## JorgeGonzales (May 28, 2016)

That is all. Threads grow, become years old and 200 pages long, and it would be incredibly helpful, especially in DIY heavy subforums, to be able to keep information curated and up-to-date in the top post.

Even just something as simple as this https://xenforo.com/community/resources/first-post-edit-time-limit.3758/

"A simple add-on to allow a user group to edit their first post in a thread for either an unlimited period of time or a different amount of time than a normal post."

Thanks.


----------



## Herbal_Essence (May 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## klx (May 28, 2016)

+1


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Jun 13, 2016)

+2


----------



## Herbal_Essence (Jun 15, 2016)

dead forum. fgabisdfhgb;iasdfgaf
asdgbifvhsdfi;uvbhasdfb
adfgb'adfbhadfbujhadf'b


----------



## Herbal_Essence (Jun 15, 2016)

fart fart fart fart


----------



## texasjack (Jun 15, 2016)

I think that's a no.


----------



## JorgeGonzales (Jul 1, 2016)

texasjack said:


> I think that's a no.


I think that's a hell no.


----------



## BM9AGS (Jul 4, 2016)

I'd bet they have a deal with federal agencies so users can't edit or delete posts.....


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2016)

BM9AGS said:


> I'd bet they have a deal with federal agencies so users can't edit or delete posts.....


Lol no


----------



## rye lao (Jul 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> Lol no


so what the deal then?


----------



## rye lao (Jul 5, 2016)

@sunni you're obviously around atm, why not answer the question and but an end to it.
Also why can't someone delete their entire account if they wish?


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2016)

rye lao said:


> @sunni you're obviously around atm, why not answer the question and but an end to it.
> Also why can't someone delete their entire account if they wish?


In sorry I'm currently in the middle of moving my house if you click my avatar you'll see I'm "out of office" meaning my responses may or may not come when I have time 

The short is we've always had an editing time line since we began and that's what's stuck We aren't changing it

And we also have never deleted accounts 

This can be all found again via search button


----------



## rye lao (Jul 5, 2016)

@sunni I didn't know about the in or out of the office and the question was why can't we delete our own accounts if we so choose not if you have ever deleted an account.
Didn't know about the move,I won't bother you anymore.


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2016)

rye lao said:


> @sunni I didn't know about the in or out of the office and the question was why can't we delete our own accounts if we so choose not if you have ever deleted an account.
> Didn't know about the move,I won't bother you anymore.


You're not bothering me just letting you know there's a reason I haven't answered


----------



## rye lao (Jul 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> You're not bothering me just letting you know there's a reason I haven't answered


cool.


----------



## JorgeGonzales (Jul 12, 2016)

sunni said:


> In sorry I'm currently in the middle of moving my house if you click my avatar you'll see I'm "out of office" meaning my responses may or may not come when I have time
> 
> The short is we've always had an editing time line since we began and that's what's stuck We aren't changing it
> 
> ...


And that's how we get threads like this one: https://www.rollitup.org/t/led-grow-light-companies-w-links.914717/

Poor guy put together a mega-list of vendors to update regularly, then realized he had 12 hours to edit. Well, fuck.

It's not a good thing not to change, just ask the internet since this site started. There are problems that can be solved by having curated top posts, but whatever. I'll just crawl back to the LED subforum, which changes daily with technology, filled with original research from dozens of members spread out over thousands of pages, each screenshot just slight more updated than the last, impossible to search or make sense of.


----------



## Herbal_Essence (Jul 13, 2016)

can you guys at least change it for the LED section?
Just try It. give it a go! come on! It will make this place a museum !


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

Herbal_Essence said:


> can you guys at least change it for the LED section?
> Just try It. give it a go! come on! It will make this place a museum !


No we will not give one forum area privledges or changed over another


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> No we will not give one forum area privledges or changed over another


Isn't it sad when they beg?


----------



## JorgeGonzales (Jul 13, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Isn't it sad when they beg?


Isn't it sad when this place is stuck in 2006?


----------



## SimonMoon (Aug 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> No we will not give one forum area privledges or changed over another


you should change it as a whole. people can see that stuff is edited, google does regular mirrors of the cache, so stuff is never lost. but it is a rather normal thing of convenience to fix and edit posts after the fact.

I just started a very thorough series that would cover a wide range of topics, over several forum sections and over several posts, with regular updates, edits and changes. i would have made a very nice set of well connected posts, but then I learned that posts are only editable for 12 hours and now I really don't want to do the whole series anymore. Not here at least. 

Please reconsider the settings and join the rest of the editable world in the 21st century of electronic data entry.

Check out the Thread-Series I started by clicking the image in my signature below; it will take you to the Journal & Link Hub, from where you can access all the different threads... soon to be dead ends... it is in your hands to change that, to kill something great in it's cradle, or fight for what is right and allow great things to grow!


----------



## klx (Aug 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> The short is we've always had an editing time line since we began and that's what's stuck We aren't changing it


Translation: It's how it's always been and although there is a better way we aren't changing it and not telling why so ner ner. 

Lame.


----------

